# Loft design



## Brother Rust (1 mo ago)

Ive got a space of 4m×2mx2.5m to build my loft. Is this space big enough to have more than 1 section in there? 

Also where can i find some ideas or plans on how i can design this loft. Alot of links on the older posts don't exist anymore 

Thanks everyone


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Brother Rust,

I agree with you; older posts for Loft Design etc. are not that active.

I'm in the process of fixing up a loft, and made a post about it.

There have been some helpful replies; Advice for an Aviary & Loft

Have a look; might be helpful for you.


Good Luck 

_Just updated my thread with some new links_


----------

